# Hobby Jobbies IV (Band Saw Fence)



## bretthl (Feb 14, 2019)

I had a short section fence rail left over from my table saw and a section of straight edge track.  All I needed to make was the clamping mechanism.







The setup is very ridged though it limits rip left of the blade to 11".  If I get in a bind I can move the guide to the right side of the table but will have to drill and tap again.


----------

